# [Portuguese NR] 3x3 Afonso Carapeto 8.97 single;9.45 avg



## cubizh (Jul 26, 2016)

Done at Lisboa Open 2016. Congratulations


----------



## LHCBlackHole (Jul 27, 2016)

#MakePortugalGreatAgain


----------

